# A qiuck question about dremels...



## Karbon Killa (Dec 11, 2007)

My dremel has not been working for a while. I know that it is the power cord for it. So I have de-soldered the wire from the circuit board inside of it, and done the same for the other 2 wires. I know one of them is the ground, but I cannot identify what the other 2 are. The question is what wire (positive or negative) goes into the circuit board, and then what wire goes into the on/off switch? Need help ASAP. Thank you very much. 

-Jeremey


----------



## Karbon Killa (Dec 11, 2007)

Please guys, I really need help on this.

-Jeremey


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Are you on CamaroZ28?


----------



## Karbon Killa (Dec 11, 2007)

Huh? I don't think so... My main question I guess is what wire (positive or negative) goes into the on/off switch on the inside of the dremel?


----------



## Karbon Killa (Dec 11, 2007)

Please... Anyone???


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I cannot help with this one other than to suggest that you try to Google 'dremel schematic' or 'dremel drawing'

Note: whenever I take anything apart, I always make a note/drawing for where wires go and the colours associated... Never rely on memory


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You'll need to do a bit of analysis ..

the dremel is probably a dc motor with a variable voltage that changes the speed 

What is on the pcb (circuit board) that you have disconnected the wire from.? CAn you give us a photo ?

The switch would normally be an on off mechanism .. one wire in and one wire out ..
I would normally switch the positive to it .. look for any diodes or transistors that might be connected the other side .. then check for anode or cathode .. if it's an anode then possibly requires positive unless it's for shorting out back emf


----------



## Karbon Killa (Dec 11, 2007)

I had fixed it. It was the hot wire on the switch. Neutral on the pcb. Got answer on a different forum. It worked fine for about 5-6 hours. Ended up blowing sparks and kinda exploding in my hands. Wasn't from wiring, just from it being old. from when JCPenny made their style of "dremels". lol. Thanks anyway guys. But I am off to buy a new one for $60.00


----------

